# Bad To The Outback Artwork By Vern



## vern38

Ok here is some new artwork I've been working on for the Forum, Accessories and Apparel. Let me know what you think.


















































































PS: FYI, since I put a bunch of work into these I'm going to be tight with this art.







Also had put some thought into a new logo, just a thought.









Vern


----------



## sleecjr

these are great!







I hope to see them soon in the store.


----------



## Lady Di

I like the first one, especially. like it's saying live life now!


----------



## HootBob

They are all great Vern you did an excellent job















I really like the one ( Everyboby needs and Outback )









Don


----------



## wolfwood

Vern, these are AWESOME!!! Thanks for all the hard work.

btw, they're yours....you can do ANYTHING with them you want in any way that you want to!!!


----------



## happycamper

Vern, they are all great.


----------



## drobe5150

vern

great job









first logo gets my vote. honestly though, all the logos are awesome.

darrel


----------



## z-family




----------



## vern38

z-family said:


> looks awsume vern...keep up the great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> i like the 4th one...looks sweet
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]98165[/snapback]​


I had actually thought of using that one for a logo.























Vern


----------



## wolfwood

vern38 said:


> z-family said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks awsume vern...keep up the great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> i like the 4th one...looks sweet
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]98165[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I had actually thought of using that one for a logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]98176[/snapback]​
Click to expand...






































Does that mean our OB Stickers will be soon be discontinued collector's items?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler

They all look great Vern.

Tim


----------



## nonny

Wow! I'm on my sister's computer in MO and it won't display the emoticons so I can't use any so just imagine that I used all of them to applaud your work. Absolutely AWESOME!


----------



## RizFam

*They all look Great!! *
Hoping some of the items in the shop will be sweatshirts









Tami


----------



## Huskytracks

They look great Vern.


----------



## Golden Mom

Great Job Vern! Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## vern38

wolfwood said:


> vern38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> z-family said:
> 
> 
> 
> looks awsume vern...keep up the great work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> i like the 4th one...looks sweet
> 
> Rob
> [snapback]98165[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I had actually thought of using that one for a logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]98176[/snapback]​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does that mean our OB Stickers will be soon be discontinued collector's items?
> [snapback]98206[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

No not this time I'll be nice and keep our original logo.







I was fooling around making things for the outbackers apparel and accessories line.









Vern


----------



## mswalt

Pretty cool!









Mark


----------



## CamperDC

Unless my eyes are deceiving me you are using The Logo Creator software by Laughingbird software to create those arenâ€™t you? I have been playing with that software trying to create a Logo for our church youth group.

Good Job!


----------



## PDX_Doug

Great job, Vern









I will look forward to seeing the offerings.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## vern38

CamperDC said:


> Unless my eyes are deceiving me you are using The Logo Creator software by Laughingbird software to create those arenâ€™t you? I have been playing with that software trying to create a Logo for our church youth group.
> 
> Good Job!
> [snapback]98346[/snapback]​


*"BUSTED"*














There is a man who is paying attention







You got it, works great too...

Vern


----------



## 7heaven

Wow, Vern, these are super!!!


----------



## Reverie

I liked the 6th one, but I am a bit of a traditionalist. It would lend itself to logowear and would silkscreen very nicely. Four is nice as well but a large departure from what we have now. Remember, once you update the logo ALL of the stuff we already bought becomes dated. That's right, it will be come the t-shirt equivalent of tail fins.

I like the tag line "All things Outback, All The Time".

Reverie


----------



## NDJollyMon

What happened to... OUTBACKER-RITAVILLE?

Nice work Vern!


----------



## LarryTheOutback

Reverie said:


> I liked the 6th one, but I am a bit of a traditionalist. It would lend itself to logowear and would silkscreen very nicely. [snapback]98452[/snapback]​


Me too. I like the idea of _refreshing _ (rather than changing) what's we've got now. It doesn't invalidate the old merchandise/stickers, hints at the graphics on the trailer itself and is subtle and professional looking.

Ed


----------



## California Jim

I liked 1 out of the 9, and didn't care for all the bright yellow and red. Too cartoonish for my taste. Would like to see a selection of classic designs/colors that have a more classy look to them and utilize the Outback colors of Navy Blue, Tan and now Burgundy.

Very creative designs though, just not to my taste.


----------



## vern38

NDJollyMon said:


> What happened to... OUTBACKER-RITAVILLE?
> 
> Nice work Vern!
> [snapback]98481[/snapback]​


*"OUTBACKER-RITAVILLE"*, I can work with that. Let me see what I can do...
















Vern


----------



## tdvffjohn

Well said Jim. I agree.

The only shirts I wear with any logo on them needs to be simple like the one Parker sells. I am impressed with the designs tho.

John


----------



## wolfwood

Reverie said:


> I like the tag line "All things Outback, All The Time".
> [snapback]98452[/snapback]​


Now THAT I like:

"All things Outback, All The Time"


----------



## vern38

tdvffjohn said:


> Well said Jim. I agree.
> 
> The only shirts I wear with any logo on them needs to be simple like the one Parker sells. I am impressed with the designs tho.
> 
> John
> [snapback]98511[/snapback]​


I'm glad the original logo was my design/idea. Actually the other designs are really for t-shirts, sweat-shirts, mugs etc. Really didn't plan to change the forum logo. Some of them I like, some are just ok. Just something diffrent for fun wear.

Vern


----------



## wolfwood

vern38 said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well said Jim. I agree.
> 
> The only shirts I wear with any logo on them needs to be simple like the one Parker sells. I am impressed with the designs tho.
> 
> John
> [snapback]98511[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad the original logo was my design/idea. Actually the other designs are really for t-shirts, sweat-shirts, mugs etc. Really didn't plan to change the forum logo. Some of them I like, some are just ok. Just something diffrent for fun wear.
> 
> Vern
> [snapback]98520[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hey Vern. Have you seen the Tervis Tumblers? http://www.tervistumbler.com
We just picked up a few down in FL - they're really cool (actually, they keep the contents really cool) and Tervis will customize them! (They're different from the ones the kids can make....they don't come apart...you just can't buy a plain one and insert your own artwork.) They'll make 'em to order with our logo (old or new). Several members have already said they'd like them (of course....the orders aren't in yet, so who know? ) Might be worth a test run in the store.....


----------



## maverick

Way to go Vern! Your talents know no limits!


----------



## shake1969

You could make one up for each state. Kinda like the state quarters.

That'd be cool.


----------



## vern38

Yo Pete, got something for ya here.









Just for you.









Vern


----------



## NDJollyMon

Now THOSE are PRIMO!
















Print them up! SOLD!









Those are Priceless, Vern!







I bet those would be a TOP SELLER!


----------



## HootBob

Awesome Vern








Jolly is in Heaven now

Don


----------



## Bull Elk

Vern,
They all look very interesting. Great Job on the ideas. One suggestion would be: what if you added the original Outbackers.com logo to the corner of each one in small print? That would allow for the excitement of the new "looks", along with a small tie-in to the "Original" look and color. Just a thought.
Great work - Rich


----------



## nonny

> Hey Vern. Have you seen the Tervis Tumblers? http://www.tervistumbler.com
> We just picked up a few down in FL - they're really cool (actually, they keep the contents really cool) and Tervis will customize them! (They're different from the ones the kids can make....they don't come apart...you just can't buy a plain one and insert your own artwork.) They'll make 'em to order with our logo (old or new). Several members have already said they'd like them (of course....the orders aren't in yet, so who know? ) Might be worth a test run in the store.....
> [snapback]98521[/snapback]​


Wow, those are great, Wolfie! I'd like a set for the OB with our logo. Did someone run a post on these and I missed it?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

just stumbled on the art work. Holy cow! you have talent! I looovvveeee the Outback Mania one!

How about: no need to go "down under" GO OUTBACKING!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

I like #3...but it needs the Outbackers.com address added.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

NDJollyMon said:


> Now THOSE are PRIMO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Print them up! SOLD!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those are Priceless, Vern!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet those would be a TOP SELLER!
> [snapback]98637[/snapback]​


Diito!!!


----------



## willie226

Doxie-Doglover said:


> just stumbled on the art work. Holy cow! you have talent! I looovvveeee the Outback Mania one!
> 
> How about: no need to go "down under" GO OUTBACKING!
> [snapback]117306[/snapback]​


 These are great vern






















willie


----------



## mountainlady56

Those look great, Vern! I was wondering, though......shouldn't there be something indicating Outback is an RV?? Some people may think it's referring to Outback Steakhouse!!
Darlene


----------



## BritGirl

Vern

I like them all...........a suggestion though or a request depending on how you look at it.

DH & I have passed so many OB's lately that we wanted a www.outbackers.com sticker the size of the outback Decal Logo on the front of the TT so when you pass people going the other way and you hoot your horn, flash & wave because you recognised the oncoming trailer as an outback they could also read www.outbackers.com as well as the fact it is an Outback so we could direct them to this site while driving.

What do you think??

BritGirl


----------



## Doxie-Doglover

sgalady said:


> Those look great, Vern! I was wondering, though......shouldn't there be something indicating Outback is an RV?? Some people may think it's referring to Outback Steakhouse!!
> Darlene
> [snapback]118040[/snapback]​


YYUUUMMMM!!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Vern...gotta and great ideas for the "2006 PNW Fall BOAT DRINKS Rally?


----------



## vern38

BritGirl said:


> Vern
> 
> I like them all...........a suggestion though or a request depending on how you look at it.
> 
> DH & I have passed so many OB's lately that we wanted a www.outbackers.com sticker the size of the outback Decal Logo on the front of the TT so when you pass people going the other way and you hoot your horn, flash & wave because you recognised the oncoming trailer as an outback they could also read www.outbackers.com as well as the fact it is an Outback so we could direct them to this site while driving.
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> BritGirl
> [snapback]118109[/snapback]​


6pack was making decals like this just smaller for the front of the trailer. I think he has stopped until fall of 2006 making the decals. I guess I should go ahead and have a bunch of this stuff made up so we can have it all year round. Here is a pick of what the decal looks like and the post/order link.

Vern

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=4814&hl=


----------



## willie226

vern38 said:


> BritGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Vern
> 
> I like them all...........a suggestion though or a request depending on how you look at it.
> 
> DH & I have passed so many OB's lately that we wanted a www.outbackers.com sticker the size of the outback Decal Logo on the front of the TT so when you pass people going the other way and you hoot your horn, flash & wave because you recognised the oncoming trailer as an outback they could also read www.outbackers.com as well as the fact it is an Outback so we could direct them to this site while driving.
> 
> What do you think??
> 
> BritGirl
> [snapback]118109[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> 6pack was making decals like this just smaller for the front of the trailer. I think he has stopped until fall of 2006 making the decals. I guess I should go ahead and have a bunch of this stuff made up so we can have it all year round. Here is a pick of what the decal looks like and the post/order link.
> 
> Vern
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...wtopic=4814&hl=
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]118356[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

If 6pack is going to make up more I will take one Please let me know 
they look great

Thanks 
Willie


----------

